# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wisse (Hendrik-Ido-Ambacht)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wisse

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Gezondheidscentrum De Volgerlanden, Huisartsenpraktijk Wisse, Hendrik-Ido-Ambacht

Adres: Vrouwgelenweg 73-A, Hendrik-Ido-Ambacht

Website: www.gc-devolgerlanden.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wisse*

----------

